# Any hope for an American to find a job?



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Hello. We are currently stuck in Albania. It is expensive and dangerous here. We need to go somewhere we can survive. Jobs that pay. Housing for kids. It seems every nation will take in Turks, Africans, Asians. But Americans need $500,000. Well, where I live, jobs pay $50 a month. So we could never pay half a million. We considered refugee status. But they split families up. So that will not work. Any suggestions? It's been a long road and we are desperate. Thank you.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Greece takes in LOTS of Albanians to work in factories and construction. Should be even more happy with Americans, yeah?


----------



## Tula (Dec 4, 2016)

What is your level of education and your job qualifications? Highly educated Greeks struggle to decent paying jobs and unskilled Greek workers even more so. Why would Greece allow an American family to become legal residents without proof they can support themselves and not become a burden on the State?


----------

